

It's up now - Tell HN: Facebook is down in India - v33ra

while http://www.isup.me/facebook.com says Facebook is up, but in India, it is not accessible.
======
paulhauggis
Are you sure it's not just your ISP?

~~~
v33ra
No. It's everywhere. In fact, #Facebook is now trending in Twitter/India for
its downtime.

~~~
v33ra
It's up now.

